# CDE desktop



## antolap (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi
it seems that CDE (not openCDE) is now opensource

http://sourceforge.net/projects/cdesktopenv/

do you know how to install in freebsd? 

when will it be ported in /usr/ports/?


----------



## woomia (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm the documentation lead for CDE.

CDE doesn't build on FreeBSD yet but we have someone working on it. Well, I should say it does build but it's rather clunky (even clunkier than building for Linux). I dont have an eta for the port as the FreeBSD patches aren't in git yet.

A FreeBSD port is our most requested request in the first 24 hours since we've made CDE public.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 7, 2012)

Check this thread.


----------

